# Riding with IPod.. Good or Bad?



## coelh102 (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey guys, Just wondering what your opinions would be on this... Riding your horse while listening to your IPod.... Good or Bad?

Please state Yes or No and your reasoning because I can't decide if it's bad or not. I haven't tried it but I think it would relax the rider (depending on the music) which would relax the horse. I wouldn't do this with an untrained horse of coarse but for just hitting the trails. But I can also see how it would be bad, you couldn't hear something like a truck if you ride near a road, barking dog running behind you. But if you kept the music low you would be able to also hear these things so I don't know. What do you think? Am I completely nuts?


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I, personally, am not a fan of anything that would impede any of your senses while riding, so my vote would be not a good idea.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I want to hear even smaller noises that the ipod would prevent. Like a deer running through the woods and more warning of things approaching


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I agree with the above replies and I'll add that, as a trail rider, I want to enjoy the ride and all the sounds of nature. A distraction such as an iPod can easily place you in danger by taking you away from the task of riding.

I just can't imagine why someone would want to be listening to music while riding. Time and place.


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

I agree it's not a good idea.

Plus, I don't see why you would want to. I love the still and quiet of my surroundings when I'm riding. It's so much better than any soundtrack


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Its nice to have music when schooling dressage cor tempo, and I listen to Kanye West and Fort Miner when I'm doing my gallop sets. It shuts out the outside world and makes me focus in my little bubble. I wouldn't do it anywhere else then where i do, because I know that it's pretty safe there. And geof is a
safe horse. I woulnt do it on the trail
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## coelh102 (Oct 9, 2009)

Yeah, I see where everyone is coming from. I don't get to trail ride too much on trails. My rides are more through cornfields and hay fields and It's mainly just wandering around because there is no trails near me, even gravel roads are not to be seen. I'm not sure how my horse is with traffic and cars around here are loud and people are down right stupid when it comes to seeing a horse. If I see a horse and rider I slow WAYYYYY down, get in the other lane and keep the motor as quiet as possible; other people ROAR pass, revving thier motors and stay in the same lane. I even had a guy in a beat up old pick-up come beside me and honk his horn and yell for me to 'get that a$$ moving!!!' I was soo stunned it caught me off gaurd and made my old horse rear up and take off. I held on and was able to calm him after a few strides but what a jerk! If Windy hadn't ran off I would have got the plates and called the cops but didn't get a chance. 

So I see the IPod was a no-no. I thought it was but figured I'd see what everyone else thought.


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

There was an article a few years back in Practical Horseman that suggested listening to a CD player or iPod for keeping a consistent tempo. It even had suggestions on songs to use for different gaits or motions, as well as a link to a free audio software to speed up/slow down different songs to match your horse's footfalls. 

That said, I do ride in my iPod. In enclosed spaces that my horse is very familiar with and I feel there is very little danger presented. I would rather ride with a CD player, but depending on where my horse is (he's a traveling wilbury!) sometimes they don't have one so I ride with my ipod.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I see nothing wrong with it for ring work as long as you use it in a manner that it is not inhibiting your ability to hear those around you.

So, maybe with only one ear bud in. That way when another rider is telling you that they are circling you will know not to turn just then, etc.


----------



## coelh102 (Oct 9, 2009)

Yeah that's true, In his pasture is where I mainly ride him, Its a flat open acre and a half and I never have anyone coaching me so I ride 100% alone, except my Yorkie, she sits on the porch sunbathing and watching me  If I talk firm to Glyder she sits up but knows better than to get in the pasture. So maybe one earbud in the enclosed pasture?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

That should be fine, I would think.


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

I hadn't even considered in an arena :lol: I can see how it would benefit in some ways


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

I ride with my ipod all the time. It helps me focus on what I need to do and it helps me relax. My instructor tells me to sing a song when I'm cantering so I can relax but with an ipod I can actually just listen to the song! 
I would only do it with arena and ring work not actually trail riding or anything, you need to stay alert in case the horse would spook.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

I love riding to music, helps me keep consistent rhythm  I used to ride with my Ipod but the barn I am at now has a stereo system so I just listen to that. I have tried riding on the trails with one ear bud in but it makes me feel almost off balance so I don't. Now I just enjoy the peace and usually go with someone else and we talk!


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

I say no. In the arena, we have a radio playing which is nice and it relaxes us and sometimes we'll ride to the music but having an iPod would be a no-no in my opinion. An iPod would block out pretty much everything(instructions, hearing other riders come in, etc). And humans hearing is already far worse than horses so a horse may hear something and spook at it but if we don't hear it, you'll be totally unprepared. And if I'm trail riding, I want to hear everything. Plus, being out on the trails and hearing all those beautiful sounds relaxs me anyways. =)


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

See, I never think about other riders because the only time I ride with other people in my arena is when I'm at my trainers, any other time, I'm at home alone


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

Maybe--if you could find a way to attach something to the saddle or in a saddle bag and listen to it. 

I would see anything that obstructs your hearing to be a bad idea though...so no headphones.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Bad bad bad bad bad IMO. ESPECIALLY on trails....you can't hear much of anything like trucks, dogs, other horses, or a sign of lameness if a horse got a rock stuck in his hoof.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

you don't hear lameness.......?


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

You can hear uneven steps.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

You feel it before you hear it though.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

In some cases....I personally will blindfold myself before listening to an iPod while riding


----------



## Heatherloveslottie (Apr 12, 2010)

I guess with lameness and with shoes falling off, you hear it and feel it, depending on the surface you're on as well.

I personally wouldn't ride with an iPod, it would distract me and I would prefer to keep all of my attention on the horse and my riding


----------



## Appy Luvr (Mar 16, 2009)

I ride with one all the time as long as I'm on my "been there done that" horse. I wouldn't use one if I'm on one of my goofy youngsters. Cuts down on the boredom of moving cows mile after mile. If I'm with people i just leave one earbud in but if I'm out alone I'll have them both in. No traffic for me to worry about and on the rare chance that he spooks at something it's no big deal since i'm pretty much glued to him so even if he jumps I'm going to go with him.
I think it really just depends on your situation and the setting you are riding in and what kind of horse you are riding.


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

I use my iPod for ring & arena work. Too important to hear whats around you for trail rides though.


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

I should point out too that it depends entirely on what ear buds you have. For me, the ones that came with it, when the volume is down a little, you CAN hear all the other things going on around you, but the ones that have the foam 'earplugs' DO block out everything.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

They do, that's what I ride with though. They don't fall out, the other ones do for me. But Also, everytime I've ridden with my ipod I've had more work incentive..... lol


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i think if you want to listen to music while riding you should just put a radio out in your arena.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

I don't have an arena nor a place to put a radio by where I ride, so I have no option to do that. I ride in pastures around our farm. So for some people, a radio isn't an option


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

if you are that desperate for music you can get a portable & put in on the ground or an over turned bucket. or even your ipod with a speaker.


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

If I'm on a horse I know very well, in a place I know well, then sometimes I'll ride with one earbud in. Also when I'm doing gallop sets for conditioning I'll listen to some hard rock or something with one earbud too. Generally though I forget to bring my iPod with me anyway so it's really a moot point. If I'm riding and other people are around, though, I will not listen to music. I want to be able to hear them if they have a problem just as I would want them to be able to hear me if I have a problem or need to alert them to something.


----------



## HorseRLife (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi coelh102, I am personally not a fan of riding with and ipod, best if you leavethe ipod at home for when your board. 

Thank HorseRLife


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

God i always ride with my ipod never considered it a big deal i have my own yard and acres of empty fields so i go hacking schooling jumpin and the likes with my music in its not loud enough that i cant hear but i find it stops me getting frustrated when my strides are to be at a set tempo i pick my music and away we go or i find blocking my ears helps my body stay alert and anticipate and feel movements ita known fact when one sence is not working the rest of your senses increase i put in my ear piees and up the volume then une it out and concentrate its great!!


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I am one of those people who is always finding something else to do while I am on a horse. I listen to my iPod almost every time I ride. Whether it be running barrels or trail riding, headphones are in my ears. I also bring along a book and shove it in my saddle bag to read while I trail ride.

I don't see a problem with it as long as you are aware of what is going on around you.


----------



## Horseshowmom (Mar 23, 2010)

If my daughter (17) is working her horses in the arena, she'll listen to her Ipod on a low setting but if she goes out to trail ride, she'll either remove the ipod completely or she might just wear one ear piece and really turn it down low so she can almost not hear it. If she is riding trail on our property, she'll keep the ipod with her but if she rides trail off our property, she removes it -- too many unknown factors off the property. She has been known to attach the ipod to her helmet with a small speaker to still listen to some music and that works too but she did find it distracted the horse a bit -- her mare likes the music and tends to listen to it and not pay attention to what's around her so she'll spook more.


----------



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm a huge fan of riding to music, but not when it's directly in my ears if that makes sense. At our arena we always have music on in the background. I find it helps both my concentration and my tempo. Plus, it just makes it more fun in general. I'm not a fan of things being silent when I'm riding, kinda freaks me out. I find it much easier to relax when I hear a tune or two. That being said, at this point I'd never have it on when I'm out on the trail. You never know what little noise is going to spook your horse, so I guess I'd just rather be as prepared as possible.


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

i dont listen to my ipod but sometimes i have my mp3 on my phone playing w/out ear phones its cool lol


----------



## hccumminssmoke (Oct 19, 2009)

I listen to my ipod or i'll take the radio outside when im riding in the ring working a show horse, or a horse i trust, but i would never think about taking it out on the trail...

Nate


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

I don't think it would be a good idea, it would hinder a very important sense that I value greatly when I ride; audio. I wrote out two scenarios that would illustrate why I think an iPod is to much a distraction while riding:

Scenario 1: Riding my horse out in the fields, hear a tractor coming towards us from behind. Knowing my horse is worried by the size, color, and sounds of the tractors, I turn him around, halt him, and allow him to get a good look at it as it passes by.

Scenario 2: I'm riding in the field with my iPod. A tractor approaches from behind and I cannot hear it. As it passes my horse spooks and bolts, I go flying.

I like to hear the sounds of anything approaching so I can be ready, and if I must then I can ready my horse so the approaching object doesn't surprise him.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

In an arena with supervision so no one is going to come in unannounced, I would think it would be ok, but in a field or on the trails, uh uh. I vote no. Sometimes, my horse will hear something in the bush before I do, but mostly we hear it at the same time and it's our warning that there is a bear, moose, deer or even grouse in the bush: something that can jump out and go "boo". A couple of times hearing that moose before my horse reacted saved my seat. Even in a pasture things can happen and the more sense we have available, the better off we are.


----------



## Cougar (Jun 11, 2009)

My mp3 player will play out of a small speaker if you dont put head phones in it. I'll stick it in my pocket when going out for a ride but no ear buds in. Ever.


----------



## JumpsxGlory (Dec 20, 2009)

I've always rode with my mp3 player, but with one earbud out and the volume low.


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

JumpsxGlory said:


> I've always rode with my mp3 player, but with one earbud out and the volume low.


same with me and only when i'm inside or outside arena.


----------



## Nickers2002 (Nov 25, 2009)

My bf got me external speakers for my Zune that I can clip onto the saddle. I gotta tell you, I think my gelding likes listening to the music more than me! He keeps in tune with the beat and focuses a lot more. That being said though, I only use it when in the ring/round pen. I wouldn't want to have anything get in the way of me hearing out on the trail.

Saranna


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I sometimes will listen to my soundtrack when practicing my reining freestyles or if I'm practicing Working Pairs for OHSET, but I wouldn't really reccomend it. I think if you are riding you should be completely focused on the horse and not your music or any distractions. Though I'm one to talk, considering the fact that I just stated my own listening habits


----------



## Jordan S (Jun 7, 2009)

The arena I ride in is seldom empty, so it's good to hear people yelling "heads up" so that you don't get run over by a jumper when working on flat work.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I would never try to block out one of the best assets we have while riding these dangerous animals. maybe that's just me.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Am i the only one who finds the wire to the earbuds annoying? Im always accidently yanking them out or they get caught on something, it gets old real quick. Plus i find myself paying more attention to the music, singing along and such and dancing in the saddle. Im easily distracted haha, i dont see a problem if your in an arena, riding and just doing normal flatwork. I know lots of reiners that listen to their ipods while warming up


----------



## TB4life (Mar 19, 2010)

It's not something I would want to make a habit of, but it is something I enjoy doing every now and then.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Tuck the cord inside your shirt. Almost everyone at my barn uses our iPods for gallop sets. Trust me, they get old real quick.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Silvera (Apr 27, 2010)

I personally like to trail ride with music. If I'm using an Ipod then I don't put the ear buds right in my ear...I kind of drap them over so they stay but they don't impead my hearing to much. What I really like to do is use my cell phone, I put it in my horn saddle bags and put it up high. Storm likes riding with the music to, it calms him right down if he's having a spooky day.

So I would have to say yes it's fine, as long as you can still hear what's going on around you


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

I usually use my ipod while I ride, not to much lately but I used to A LOT. I'd usually only keep 1 earphone in when I did trail rides so I could at least hear some stuff.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

When I'm riding, all my focus is on myself and the horse. Music would only distract me, and I've seen riders make dangerous blunders (particularly about arena passing) because they were on their ipod or their cellphone.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I've never even thought about it - I never feel like i'm missing anything when i'm out on my horse, I can hear all sorts of things I normally miss in my busy, city life. A quiet ride out on the farm on my horses is a welcome change :]

So no, I wouldn't. Plus I can bet you I would drop it in a puddle or something - And since my ipod is also my phone, that wouldn't be so good :]


----------

